# Surgery was 4/18...levels out of wack?



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

I had total thyroid removed on thursday (4/18). Drs said surgery went well but boy I felt like I saw hit by a Mac truck yesterday. I was very sick to my stomach after surgery and had a very bad head ache. I think this was all from the anesthetic and the morphin they gave me. Once I was clear headed I had them stop all pain meds. Today, finally feeling much better, taking no pain meds and will hopefully go home.

Calcium and magnesium levels are low and blood pressure is high. I didn't have any issues with these prior to surgery. So trying to get these under control. My neck looks good and I'm able to turn my head with little pain today. Now the wait for pathology to come back...Dr thought she would have to do a central neck dissection but didn't, so I'm hoping that a good sign.

I don't want my post to scare anyone with uncoming surgery. The surgery itself wasn't any problem, just the meds. So if you know you get nausea easily be sure to tell them prior to surgery.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

So glad you are starting to feel better MaaDoo! I'm with you on the anesthesia, that is nasty stuff for sure. I didn't take any pain meds either, just Tylenol. We are a tough bunch  that's for sure! Hoping you get your levels back to normal quickly!


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks jsgarden1...had I know prior they were going to give me morphin I would have declined it. I think this is really important for people to know ahead of time to avoid any additional issues.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I threw up twice from the morphine =( I was in a lot of pain though so they mixed it with zofran (spelling??!?) and that did the trick. Just wanted to put that out there because there is an option for anyone who has a rough surgery (my chest was extremely sore due to have a goiter removed).

So glad you're recovering so well! Hope your levels get stable quickly!


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks nowensmama! Its good for those heading into surgery to know there options. How is your recovering going? Sending you well wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My worst pain was the 12 hours=24 hours after surgery - the nurse told walked out when I asked for pain meds and never came back so I assumed I could not have any.

I went the entire night without any until the doctor came in then I believe they gave me Morphine which nipped it immediately.

Went home taking 600mg of Motrin.

Nausea is common and regardless if you have had it or not you should ask for anti nausea every time you have surgery. I aslo ask for smaller breathing tubes as I had surgery once and it was my throat that killed.


----------

